# smear tests in 2ww



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Just a quick question which hopefully someone may be able to answer.

I got a letter from my docs at the weekend asking me to go back for my annual smear test (not enough cells to read on the one done in June) 

I've been putting it off since been on clomid as I didn't want to jeopardise anything. Thing is this is the third letter i've had now and can't really put off any longer.

anyhow due to timings they want me to go next week on cd15....but I have my follicle tracking scan on Friday (cd 12) and will then (fingers crossed if everythings ok) have my hcg injection.

Question is - will this affect my smear three days later? What's more - we'll have had to get down to jiggy jiggy the day before because of timings - is it ok to have rumpy pumpy the day before a smear? and lastly - will the smear 'disturb' anything? 

I asked my docs if it was ok in light of my fertility treatment - they said check with the clinic on Friday - see what they have to say(thanx!)

Has anyone been in the same situation?

confused clomid chick

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

have decided to cancel my appointment

had a few replys on the 'ask nurse' post and some suggested not having it.

Don't want to jeopardise anything - and quite frankly I'm having so much poking and prodding 'down below' that this can hang fire now

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya S

I would have done the same. I need to book my smear appt but have been waiting till the 2ww is out the way and booking it then.  take care xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey there

I tried to book it outside of 2ww but the jobs worth receptionist wouldn't let me - was insistent on it being on cd 14 and not before

so I told her I wouldn't be having one in that case....grrrrrrrr! .....a little bit of power and the woman spoke to me like I was a completely ignorant about my cycle!

oh well - sorted now - and one less thing to worry about in my 2 ww

S
xx


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi B3andy

I agree that you should wait to have a smear.  Having   the day before a smear is no good as there can still be lots of   and goo about which again means that they may not be able to read your smear properly and then you would have gone through it all for nothing.  I would wait and book one for before you OV next month.

Hope this helps

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

hiya

You did the right thing cancelling, the smear test can wait until later. When I had my first consultation with gynae after being referred they asked me when I last had one done.  Unfortunately mine was 5 years overdue due to always being obscured.  Luckily for me they agreed to do it during my Lap & Dye so that was that sorted.

Best of luck to you this cycle.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that ladies

at least now I don't feel so guilty about cancelling (no thanks to my jobs worth doctors receptionist woman!)

S
xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi - just wanted to say that I had a smear test on day 14 of my cycle - 2 yrs ago - later on I found out that I was pg, and later I mc'd.

I will always feel that the smear test had something to do with it.

So definitely - good choice.  Dont have it done for now - or if you really need one, you should not ttc up till then, in that cycle.

Tweets x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to hear that tweets

it just goes to show that no matter what some docs may say there is always the chance...fingers crossed for you this month

S
xx


----------

